# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Moczówka prosta - przyczyny

## Gość1983

Co to jest właściwie moczówka prosta, tzn chodzi mi od czego to moge miec? Jaka jest przyczyna. Byłem z tym u lekarza i stwierdził tą chorobę u mnie, powiedział że może to byc na tle nerwowym. Co o tym sądzicie?
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## susu

*MOCZÓWKA PROSTA:*

Moczówka prosta jest chorobą wywołaną przez niedobór wazopresyny ADH, czyli hormonu wydzielanego przez tylny płat przysadki. Niedobór wzopresyny jest spowodowany niewydolnością tylnego płata przysadki lub uszkodzeniem układu podwzgórzowo-przysadkowego, które prowadzi do zmian w tylnym płacie przysadki i jego niewydolności, a także chorobami nerek. Uszkodzenia mogą być spowodowane urazami głowy, guzem mózgu, guzem przysadki mózgowej, zapaleniem mózgu i opon mózgowo-rdzeniowych, krwawieniem i tętniakiem wewnątrzczaszkowym. 

Zmniejszone wydzielanie wazopresyny powoduje zaburzenia zwrotnego wchłaniania wody w nerkach iw efekcie zwiększenie ilości wydalanego moczu. Choroba objawia się ogromnym pragnieniem, zmęczeniem i zaburzeniami świadomości spowodowanymi ogromnym zmęczeniem, podwyższoną temperaturą, suchymi dłońmi, zaparciami oraz wydalaniem dużej ilości moczu, zwłaszcza nocą. Osoba chora nie śpi, wypija 20 litrów, czasami więcej, płynów na dobę i oddaje równie duże ilości jasnego moczu, nawet do 15 litrów na dobę, przy czym nawet zmniejszenie ilości wypijanych płynów nie ogranicza ilości moczu, lecz może prowadzić do odwodnienia. U dzieci często występuje moczenie nocne. Mocz w moczówce prostej nie zawiera cukru w przeciwieństwie do cukrzycy. Przebieg choroby zależy od tego, co chorobę wywołuje. Moczówka prosta spowodowana urazem głowy może ustąpić w ciągu roku, natomiast moczówka spowodowana infekcjami mózgu i opon mózgowych jest nieuleczlna. Leczenie odbywa się w warunkach szpitalnych, oparte jest na diagnozie i leczeniu choroby podstawowej. Chory powinien wypijać odpowiednie ilości płynów, np. zimnej wody, która zmniejsza odrobinę odczuwanie pragnienia. Leczenie farmakologiczne jest możliwe i przewlekłe, zazwyczaj trwa do końca życia i polega na podawaniu hormonu. Możliwe jest też leczenie operacyjne w przypadku guzów mózgu. Chorzy powinni nosić opaski z informacją o rozpoznanej chorobie oraz o przyjmowanych lekach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Wszystkich zainteresowanych tą chorobą zapraszam na forum moczowka.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Forum Moczówka Prosta już działa, zapraszamy.

----------

